# Why I think the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is the best smartphone of 2013 (until the Galaxy Note 3)



## manolith

I was going to get the note 2 but liked the droid DNA better. The 5 inch 1080p screen on the DNA is ridiculously gorgeous. I think that the note 2 user interface is superior. I am getting one for my girlfriends birthday next month.


----------



## pvt.joker

Love my Note II, and wouldn't trade it for any other phone out right now..
A good friend (and fellow phone/android wh0re) has the DNA currently, and is switching to the Note II in a week. Mainly because the DNA is lacking when it comes to the custom development we've both gotten used to having access to.
Loving my Note II with a version of AOKP.. (check XDA)


----------



## manolith

Yea the DNA has some issue and I suspect that a lot of the problems with some apps is the resolution. I think I will only have the DNA untill the note 3 comes out or something like it with removable storage and a tegra 4 equivalent processor. By the way. 5+ inch screens are really awesome and not that big. I think that it sounds bigger than what it really is.


----------



## Koehler

I heard the DNA is buggy and laggy. Also I hate Sense UI because it's too chaotic and doesn't offer the same experience dynamic experience as stock Android and UI of the SGN2.

Look at how much of a performance boost the overclocked Exynos 4 processor of the SGN2 gives over the SGS3:


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I heard the DNA is buggy and laggy. Also I hate Sense UI because it's too chaotic and doesn't offer the same experience dynamic experience as stock Android and UI of the SGN2.
> 
> Look at how much of a performance boost the overclocked Exynos 4 processor of the SGN2 gives over the SGS3:


I agree with most of that but I can tell you that the DNA is not laggy lol I hate sense UI. I think this weekend I'm going to root it and run a naked version of jelly bean.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I agree with most of that but I can tell you that the DNA is not laggy lol I hate sense UI. I think this weekend I'm going to root it and run a naked version of jelly bean.


I've used the DNA and it had a bit of stutter.

The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is much much smoother and more optimized IMO.


----------



## wierdo124

DNA pounds batteries hard.

HTC needs to get their battery life sorted out on the double if they're gonna keep making them non-removable. Motorola is untouchable there, but Samsung isn't too far off. No idea how Moto crams such massive batteries in the RAZR MAXX/HD.

Having had all 3 brands, they all have pros and cons. My irritations with HTC are battery life and, no matter how pretty sense is, it's an absolute resource HOG. IMO lately Motorola has really pulled out in terms of software. They're making a conscious effort to keep it as close to AOSP as they can.

Touchwiz is ugly as sin, but is functional.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> DNA pounds batteries hard.
> 
> HTC needs to get their battery life sorted out on the double if they're gonna keep making them non-removable. Motorola is untouchable there, but Samsung isn't too far off. No idea how Moto crams such massive batteries in the RAZR MAXX/HD.
> 
> Having had all 3 brands, they all have pros and cons. My irritations with HTC are battery life and, no matter how pretty sense is, it's an absolute resource HOG. IMO lately Motorola has really pulled out in terms of software. They're making a conscious effort to keep it as close to AOSP as they can.
> 
> Touchwiz is ugly as sin, but is functional.


I dont think that the DNA is that bad on batteries. I mean for a 2020mah battery powering a 5 inch 1080 screen is really impressive. I was very skeptical about the battery and thought about trying it out for a week and if it was not good enough I would return it and get the note 2 but after a week of use the battery life was impressive. By no means I think that it is great but considering the hardware that its powering its really good. I hate sense too. I wish that all smartphone makes had an option to get phones with plain android running. I think that the providers are the ones getting on the way of that though.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> DNA pounds batteries hard.
> 
> HTC needs to get their battery life sorted out on the double if they're gonna keep making them non-removable. Motorola is untouchable there, but Samsung isn't too far off. No idea how Moto crams such massive batteries in the RAZR MAXX/HD.
> 
> Having had all 3 brands, they all have pros and cons. My irritations with HTC are battery life and, no matter how pretty sense is, it's an absolute resource HOG. IMO lately Motorola has really pulled out in terms of software. They're making a conscious effort to keep it as close to AOSP as they can.
> 
> Touchwiz is ugly as sin, but is functional.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think that the DNA is that bad on batteries. I mean for a 2020mah battery powering a 5 inch 1080 screen is really impressive. I was very skeptical about the battery and thought about trying it out for a week and if it was not good enough I would return it and get the note 2 but after a week of use the battery life was impressive. By no means I think that it is great but considering the hardware that its powering its really good. I hate sense too. I wish that all smartphone makes had an option to get phones with plain android running. I think that the providers are the ones getting on the way of that though.
Click to expand...

I don't think hardware specs should be an excuse for bad battery life. A top tier device should still do well .


----------



## Koehler

I actually like the design of NatureUX Touchwiz. Much more intuitive and efficient than Sense.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I dont think that the DNA is that bad on batteries. I mean for a 2020mah battery powering a 5 inch 1080 screen is really impressive. I was very skeptical about the battery and thought about trying it out for a week and if it was not good enough I would return it and get the note 2 but after a week of use the battery life was impressive. By no means I think that it is great but considering the hardware that its powering its really good. I hate sense too. I wish that all smartphone makes had an option to get phones with plain android running. I think that the providers are the ones getting on the way of that though.


So it is good for a 2020mah battery that can't be replaced? For me that would be a deal breaker. I don't care how efficient it runs on such a small battery for a phone that size. If the note 2 had a 1500mah non replaceable battery you would not be hearing me saying " well, it has pretty amazing battery life for the size of the batter". Cellphone makers can cut some corners on the hardware but it isn't a good idea to do it on the battery.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> So it is good for a 2020mah battery that can't be replaced? For me that would be a deal breaker. I don't care how efficient it runs on such a small battery for a phone that size. If the note 2 had a 1500mah non replaceable battery you would not be hearing me saying " well, it has pretty amazing battery life for the size of the batter". Cellphone makers can cut some concerns on the hardware but it isn't a good idea to do it on the battery.


Exactly why my sister went for the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 instead of the DNA.

Battery life is a huge area which can't be compromised.

The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 can go on for 2 days without recharging.

Now *that* is impressive.


----------



## Crouch

It's a PHABLET god damn it!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> It's a PHABLET god damn it!


Which is sexy.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> So it is good for a 2020mah battery that can't be replaced? For me that would be a deal breaker. I don't care how efficient it runs on such a small battery for a phone that size. If the note 2 had a 1500mah non replaceable battery you would not be hearing me saying " well, it has pretty amazing battery life for the size of the batter". Cellphone makers can cut some concerns on the hardware but it isn't a good idea to do it on the battery.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why my sister went for the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 instead of the DNA.
> 
> Battery life is a huge area which can't be compromised.
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 can go on for 2 days without recharging.
> 
> Now *that* is impressive.
Click to expand...

the galaxy note 2 can't go on for two days without charging it if you use it. If it was like that I can also say that the DNA can go on for over a day without recharging. If you don't sit on it and use it for phone calls and a couple of emailsand texts the battery will last.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> So it is good for a 2020mah battery that can't be replaced? For me that would be a deal breaker. I don't care how efficient it runs on such a small battery for a phone that size. If the note 2 had a 1500mah non replaceable battery you would not be hearing me saying " well, it has pretty amazing battery life for the size of the batter". Cellphone makers can cut some concerns on the hardware but it isn't a good idea to do it on the battery.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why my sister went for the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 instead of the DNA.
> 
> Battery life is a huge area which can't be compromised.
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 can go on for 2 days without recharging.
> 
> Now *that* is impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the galaxy note 2 can't go on for two days without charging it if you use it. If it was like that I can also say that the DNA can go on for over a day without recharging. If you don't sit on it and use it for phone calls and a couple of emailsand texts the battery will last.
Click to expand...

Depends on how you define use. Heavy use? No, light to mid use without a problem. 4 to 5 hours of talk time and 70 100 text a day with maybe 10 to 15 emails, hour navigation, it could last for 2 days easily. This phone gets well over 10 hours of actually talk time. For the average user you can say this phone will last 2 days of use. DNA couldn't last a full day under the same use. This thread is about the note 2 and not really how the note compares to the DNA. At the end of the day get whatever phone you like the best.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> the galaxy note 2 can't go on for two days without charging it if you use it. If it was like that I can also say that the DNA can go on for over a day without recharging. If you don't sit on it and use it for phone calls and a couple of emailsand texts the battery will last.


You seriously don't know the awesome battery life of the SGN2 until you use it yourself. My sister uses her SGN2 moderately and it lasted TWO FULL DAYS. We even tested it to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Mr Bear

For some reason, I forgot to charge my phone last night. I barely got to 20% at the end of work today with my "normal" daily use. Phone logged 1d9hXXs since it had been charged.
Daily activities include:
Listening to/streaming music during the day while at work. (Sometimes during lunch if I am not watching something)
Multiple texts throughout the day
Push email for 2 accounts
NO power saving shenanigans
Playing games, etc.

I agree with the OP's opinion on how amazing the GN2 is. It's the first phone I have had (since been into buying/selling phones) that I do not want to trade/sell, but ultimately everything has a price.
Never really wanted a tablet, and having this means I do not have to buy one.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Bear*
> 
> For some reason, I forgot to charge my phone last night. I barely got to 20% at the end of work today with my "normal" daily use. Phone logged 1d9hXXs since it had been charged.
> Daily activities include:
> Listening to/streaming music during the day while at work. (Sometimes during lunch if I am not watching something)
> Multiple texts throughout the day
> Push email for 2 accounts
> NO power saving shenanigans
> Playing games, etc.
> 
> I agree with the OP's opinion on how amazing the GN2 is. It's the first phone I have had (since been into buying/selling phones) that I do not want to trade/sell, but ultimately everything has a price.
> Never really wanted a tablet, and having this means I do not have to buy one.


Exactly.

The SGN2 is the most progressed smartphone at the moment. Insane battery life, nice slim design and big screen.


----------



## Capt

I will buy the first phone that comes with Tegra 4 even though I hate Nvidia and what they did to the Atrix.


----------



## Simca

That Galaxy note 2 is a tablet, not a phone. That phone is ridiculous. Need neanderthal hands to hold it.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That Galaxy note 2 is a tablet, not a phone. That phone is ridiculous. Need neanderthal hands to hold it.


no you dont. unless you have hands like an 8 year old there shouldnt be any issue holding it.


----------



## Capt

I'm getting tired of my GS3. I have two options, either get the DNA or wait for GS4.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I'm getting tired of my GS3. I have two options, either get the DNA or wait for GS4.


The SGS4 will have an 8 core CPU so I would rather get that than the DNA.

The SGS3 came out last year so it's too early to get a phone now. Wait until around May.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I was going to get the note 2 but liked the droid DNA better. The 5 inch 1080p screen on the DNA is ridiculously gorgeous. I think that the note 2 user interface is superior*. I am getting one for my girlfriends birthday next month*.


Hit me up if she doesn't like it


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That Galaxy note 2 is a tablet, not a phone. That phone is ridiculous. Need neanderthal hands to hold it.


No, it's a phone.

Tablets can't make phone calls.

also it's not nearly as big as you're making it out to be, unless you're the size of a 2 year old.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I was going to get the note 2 but liked the droid DNA better. The 5 inch 1080p screen on the DNA is ridiculously gorgeous. I think that the note 2 user interface is superior*. I am getting one for my girlfriends birthday next month*.
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up if she doesn't like it
Click to expand...

no LOL if she dosnt like it i will keep it for my self LOLOL.


----------



## WorldExclusive

When ever I pull out myt GN2, people immediately ask me is that the GN2, and if they have one, they'll pull theirs out just to show me.

One of the best phones to date.


----------



## Mr Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> When ever I pull out myt GN2, people immediately ask me is that the GN2, and if they have one, they'll pull theirs out just to show me.
> 
> One of the best phones to date.


Is the phrase "Excuse me, while I whip this out.." ever spoken?


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That Galaxy note 2 is a tablet, not a phone. That phone is ridiculous. Need neanderthal hands to hold it.


It's not nearly as large as people make it out to be. I wear size small gloves and have no problems with the size of my phone. For women that wear skinny jeans, size might be a problem, but for an average sized man, it isn't an issue at all.


----------



## Koehler

The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is big but not too big. It's more compact than the Samsung Galaxy Note 1. You need to use it before you judge it.

It's the PERFECT size. I don't have huge hands and I can use the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with one hand. I don't think I could go back to a smaller phone if I had the SGN2. My sister says the same thing and says that the SGN2 is the perfect size for her. And she's 5'7 with medium sized hands.

Most girls I know put all their phones into their handbags regardless of size.

So the size argument doesn't work for girls.

The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is awesome in every way. The 1.6GHz overclocked Exynos 4 quad cores outperform the Snapdragon S4 Pro and the 2GB RAM is the best on the market manufactured by Samsung which has the new advanced memory technology. The antenna build quality and radios is also of the best standard because it gets the best speeds on 4G LTE.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is big but not too big. It's more compact than the Samsung Galaxy Note 1. You need to use it before you judge it.
> 
> It's the PERFECT size. I don't have huge hands and I can use the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with one hand. I don't think I could go back to a smaller phone if I had the SGN2. My sister says the same thing and says that the SGN2 is the perfect size for her. And she's 5'7 with medium sized hands.
> 
> Most girls I know put all their phones into their handbags regardless of size.
> 
> So the size argument doesn't work for girls.
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is awesome in every way. The 1.6GHz overclocked Exynos 4 quad cores outperform the Snapdragon S4 Pro and the 2GB RAM is the best on the market manufactured by Samsung which has the new advanced memory technology. The antenna build quality and radios is also of the best standard because it gets the best speeds on 4G LTE.


I don't think that its faster than the snapdragon s4 pro. They trade blows in nealry every benchmark. Still top notch cpus.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is big but not too big. It's more compact than the Samsung Galaxy Note 1. You need to use it before you judge it.
> 
> It's the PERFECT size. I don't have huge hands and I can use the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with one hand. I don't think I could go back to a smaller phone if I had the SGN2. My sister says the same thing and says that the SGN2 is the perfect size for her. And she's 5'7 with medium sized hands.
> 
> Most girls I know put all their phones into their handbags regardless of size.
> 
> So the size argument doesn't work for girls.
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is awesome in every way. The 1.6GHz overclocked Exynos 4 quad cores outperform the Snapdragon S4 Pro and the 2GB RAM is the best on the market manufactured by Samsung which has the new advanced memory technology. The antenna build quality and radios is also of the best standard because it gets the best speeds on 4G LTE.


You sound so much like a Samsung dealer lol.
Samsung is evil , next Apple Inc, trust me


----------



## Mr Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You sound so much like a Samsung dealer lol.
> Samsung is evil , next Apple Inc, trust me


If we are going there..
Google = Skynet
And I'm pretty sure Samsung realizes that they cannot take over/control the world. At least they have a variety of things, not just the same iPhail/iFail devices that all the iSheep flock to.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Bear*
> 
> If we are going there..
> Google = Skynet


I have no doubt about it.
//offtopic


----------



## CL3P20

I get much better battery life and reception after wiping and flashing new ROM on my GNII .. even with slight OC to 1.7ghz.. Im running around 14-18hrs on battery with full day usage.. calling, texting, web, gaming.. email etc. before Im getting to ~25% battery.

running latest AOKP 4.1.2 build with latest bullet kernel release.. in Phablet mode..love it.


----------



## DiNet

I can hold my 42" screen with one hand...









Waiting for them to go down to normal price and getting one. 800 is a little over what I want to pay for a phone.


----------



## Awsan

Then comes the Lumia 920 user


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> I can hold my 42" screen with one hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for them to go down to normal price and getting one. 800 is a little over what I want to pay for a phone.


You cant lift your 42 inch screen and use it as a touchscreen while lifting it with the same hand


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is big but not too big. It's more compact than the Samsung Galaxy Note 1. You need to use it before you judge it.
> 
> It's the PERFECT size. I don't have huge hands and I can use the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with one hand. I don't think I could go back to a smaller phone if I had the SGN2. My sister says the same thing and says that the SGN2 is the perfect size for her. And she's 5'7 with medium sized hands.
> 
> Most girls I know put all their phones into their handbags regardless of size.
> 
> So the size argument doesn't work for girls.
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is awesome in every way. The 1.6GHz overclocked Exynos 4 quad cores outperform the Snapdragon S4 Pro and the 2GB RAM is the best on the market manufactured by Samsung which has the new advanced memory technology. The antenna build quality and radios is also of the best standard because it gets the best speeds on 4G LTE.


Whike I agree with you on most points, the s4 pro trades blows with the gn2 in benchmarks.

Though tye droid dna with its lack of removable storage and smallish battery are a major downers.


----------



## duox

Note 2 Is a great size, I may get one in a couple weeks when my sprint contract dies, assuming a random nexus 4 shipment does not pop up.


----------



## bobfig

i got my note 2 about 5 days ago and im getting 2 days of use out of it and its still at 50%. i don't watch videos or text 24/7 like some kids do but still puts a but woppin on my old HTC evo 4g that would barely last 10 hours under the same use.

also the size of it is a little big but manageable. i would say its about the biggest i would go on a phone tho.


----------



## Koehler

Wow that case looks so chunky.

Should have gotten one of the TPU cases:


----------



## bobfig

its not that bad. i wanted a little more thickness and it provides a good size lip around the screen so its not laying on it when face down.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> its not that bad. i wanted a little more thickness and it provides a good size lip around the screen so its not laying on it when face down.


I see. However the impact would still have the possibility of cracking the screen even with the lip. Actually I wouldn't know since I've never owned a case with a good sized lip before


----------



## Koehler

This is what I love about the Samsung Galaxy Note 2:





You can get a 64GB microSD card and get your Samsung Galaxy Note 2 to recognize itself as a 64GB device and your microSD card as a 16GB external drive.

In reality: you have a 16GB SGN2 and a 64GB microSD

Virtually: you have a 64GB SGN2 and a 16GB microSD


----------



## wierdo124

You can do that with the GS3 too.


----------



## bobfig

thats nice but i dont see why to do that. normally the internal storage is going to be faster the 90% of the sd cards out there.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> thats nice but i dont see why to do that. normally the internal storage is going to be faster the 90% of the sd cards out there.


Once you start installing a bunch of big games that internal gets eaten up fast.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## CL3P20

128GB SD conversion anyone... ??









http://eshop.sintech.cn/sd-to-micro-sd-fpc-extender-with-65mm-flex-cable-p-764.html


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Once you start installing a bunch of big games that internal gets eaten up fast.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


if thats the case then just move the "big" apps to the sd card and not have to worry about fooling the rom.


----------



## bobfig

some what related note im liking this 4g lte speed i get every once and a while.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Once you start installing a bunch of big games that internal gets eaten up fast.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> if thats the case then just move the "big" apps to the sd card and not have to worry about fooling the rom.
Click to expand...

You cant offload that data to the external. The way samsung designed the storage makes the app data stay in the internal (for large prograns that download extra data)

Hell you cant even move apps to sd at all so the only work around for more space is to swap them

Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> some what related note im liking this 4g lte speed i get every once and a while.


 Thats just HSDPA+ ... thats no where close to LTE speeds. LTE can do 60MBs down and anywhere from ~12 - 20+MBs up from capable handsets [which the Note2 is..at least some variants it seems].


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> some what related note im liking this 4g lte speed i get every once and a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just HSDPA+ ... thats no where close to LTE speeds. LTE can do 60MBs down and anywhere from ~12 - 20+MBs up from capable handsets [which the Note2 is..at least some variants it seems].
Click to expand...

CAN, yes...I've never seen it though. My speedtests are around what he got.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Thats just HSDPA+ ... thats no where close to LTE speeds. LTE can do 60MBs down and anywhere from ~12 - 20+MBs up from capable handsets [which the Note2 is..at least some variants it seems].


Lol you're clearly exaggerating LTE speeds. Never seen LTE speeds consistently that high.


----------



## bobfig

you guys can complain but to me i feel that a phone dosnt "need" internet speed faster then 6meg. i mean do you really need +20mbps on a phone? only thing i could see using the speed woud be watching videos. i do like how the ping is under 50ms where as when on 3g its 150-200ms.

(this excludes tethering the phone to a computer)


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> you guys can complain but to me i feel that a phone dosnt "need" internet speed faster then 6meg. i mean do you really need +20mbps on a phone? only thing i could see using the speed woud be watching videos. i do like how the ping is under 50ms where as when on 3g its 150-200ms.
> 
> (this excludes tethering the phone to a computer)


I would rather have a stable moderate speed mobile Internet connection rather than an ultra fast but unstable one.

~5 to 10Mbps on a mobile device is fine for 4G LTE. I've seen up to 60Mbps+ on the SGN2 on various networks but to me that's overkill.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Thats just HSDPA+ ... thats no where close to LTE speeds. LTE can do 60MBs down and anywhere from ~12 - 20+MBs up from capable handsets [which the Note2 is..at least some variants it seems].
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you're clearly exaggerating LTE speeds. Never seen LTE speeds consistently that high.
Click to expand...

Sorry for you then. Northern California ATT LTE will clear that easy. Those are spec LTE cat2 speeds.. cat3 will be released with updates soon.. and bring 100MBs to handsets.

Quote:


> *User Equipment (UE) categories*
> 
> 3GPP Release 8 defines five LTE user equipment categories depending on maximum peak data rate and MIMO capabilities support. With 3GPP Release 10, which is referred to as LTE Advanced, three new categories have been introduced.[2]
> 
> 
> 3GPP ReleaseUser Equipment CategoryMaximum L1 datarate DownlinkMaximum number of DL MIMO layersMaximum L1 datarate UplinkRelease 8Category 110.3 Mbit/s15.2 Mbit/sRelease 8Category 251.0 Mbit/s225.5 Mbit/sRelease 8Category 3102.0 Mbit/s251.0 Mbit/sRelease 8Category 4150.8 Mbit/s251.0 Mbit/sRelease 8Category 5299.6 Mbit/s475.4 Mbit/sRelease 10Category 6301.5 Mbit/s2 or 451.0 Mbit/sRelease 10Category 7301.5 Mbit/s2 or 4102.0 Mbit/sRelease 10Category 82998.6 Mbit/s81497.8 Mbit/s
> 
> Note: These are L1 transport data rates using 20 MHz of bandwidth, not including the different protocol layers overhead. With 10 MHz of spectrum, maximum downlink data rates are 73 Mbps with 2x2 MIMO and 147 Mbps with 4x4 MIMO, and upstream 36 Mbps. With 5 MHz of spectrum, downlink is 37 Mbps and 72 Mbps respectively, and upstream 18 Mbps.[14]
> 
> Note: The 3.0 Gbit/s / 1.5 Gbit/s data rate specified as Category 8 is near the peak aggregate data rate for a base station sector. A more realistic maximum data rate for a single user is 1.2 Gbit/s (downlink) and 600 Mbit/s (uplink).[15] Nokia Siemens Networks has demonstrated downlink speeds of 1.4 Gbit/s using 100 MHz of aggregated spectrum.[16]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-UTRA



I can post more if you need..


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Thats just HSDPA+ ... thats no where close to LTE speeds. LTE can do 60MBs down and anywhere from ~12 - 20+MBs up from capable handsets [which the Note2 is..at least some variants it seems].
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you're clearly exaggerating LTE speeds. Never seen LTE speeds consistently that high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for you then. Northern California ATT LTE will clear that easy. Those are spec LTE cat2 speeds.. cat3 will be released with updates soon.. and bring 100MBs to handsets.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *User Equipment (UE) categories*
> 
> 3GPP Release 8 defines five LTE user equipment categories depending on maximum peak data rate and MIMO capabilities support. With 3GPP Release 10, which is referred to as LTE Advanced
> , three new categories have been introduced.[2]
> 
> 
> 3GPP ReleaseUser Equipment CategoryMaximum L1 datarate Downlink
> Maximum number of DL MIMO
> layersMaximum L1 datarate Uplink
> Release 8Category 110.3 Mbit/s15.2 Mbit/sRelease 8Category 251.0 Mbit/s225.5 Mbit/sRelease 8Category 3102.0 Mbit/s251.0 Mbit/sRelease 8Category 4150.8 Mbit/s251.0 Mbit/sRelease 8Category 5299.6 Mbit/s475.4 Mbit/sRelease 10Category 6301.5 Mbit/s2 or 451.0 Mbit/sRelease 10Category 7301.5 Mbit/s2 or 4102.0 Mbit/sRelease 10Category 82998.6 Mbit/s81497.8 Mbit/s
> 
> Note: These are L1 transport data rates using 20 MHz of bandwidth, not including the different protocol layers overhead. With 10 MHz of spectrum, maximum downlink data rates are 73 Mbps with 2x2 MIMO and 147 Mbps with 4x4 MIMO, and upstream 36 Mbps. With 5 MHz of spectrum, downlink is 37 Mbps and 72 Mbps respectively, and upstream 18 Mbps.[14]
> 
> Note: The 3.0 Gbit/s / 1.5 Gbit/s data rate specified as Category 8 is near the peak aggregate data rate for a base station sector. A more realistic maximum data rate for a single user is 1.2 Gbit/s (downlink) and 600 Mbit/s (uplink).[15]
> 
> Nokia Siemens Networks has demonstrated downlink speeds of 1.4 Gbit/s using 100 MHz of aggregated spectrum.[16]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-UTRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can post more if you need..
Click to expand...

att LTE is in the stage Verizon was when it was new. Give it a year and you'll be where we are. Which is honestly just fine.


----------



## CL3P20

These are from the JW Marriot ATT system in downtown SF.. this is prior to public launch and optimization [readings taken on freshly integrated equipment using HTC Vivid and Class 15 SIM]


----------



## wierdo124

I just pulled 20 down and 14 up...Verizon LTE on my S3. Perfect signal area that's only had LTE for like a month.

I've read that ATT LTE is awesomely fast right now. Just like Verizons was in 2011.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Sorry for you then. Northern California ATT LTE will clear that easy. Those are spec LTE cat2 speeds.. cat3 will be released with updates soon.. and bring 100MBs to handsets.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-UTRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can post more if you need..


As I said I've seen 60Mbps+ on some networks, especially Verizon which i think has the fastest 4G LTE network. Doesn't mean it's consistent.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Does it really matter how fast it is if the data is limited. I'd rather have 5mb of unlimited than 200 of limited. I could do a lot of the same things with both on my phone but the 200 limited would quickly put limits on how many of those things I could do that I'd never be able to actually use it. Normal web pages and videos would load pretty quickly on both speeds.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobfig

sprint where they have true unlimited. this is one of the exact reason where people busts sprints balls on having a slow network compared to the others but not having a 2gb limit makes it worth it. truthfully all i need is 1.5mbps just so i can stay on the web.


----------



## Koehler

Anything above 10Mbps is fine for me. When it starts dipping to 1Mbps or lower, that's when web browsing gets laggy.

And yeah I would rather have a stable connection rather than a 100Mbps unstable connection.

I think Verizon is the best when it comes to stability and speeds.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Love my Note II.









Got the Quad/2GB RAM/non-4G model. Rooted, custom rom (Omega - basically as close to stock as you can get with a load of tweaks/optimized) & kernel (Perseus), battery life was great at stock, but now with all the bloatware removed it's faster, more responsive, and the battery life is amazing:










Moderate/heavy usage on both 3G and Wifi, Facebook, some gaming and a lot of texting, with about 6½ hours of screen on time.









I think everyone should root their note II, for the pure fact that you can change the DPI of apps with it, and put them in tablet mode, which makes *much* better use of the huge screen.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Sorry for you then. Northern California ATT LTE will clear that easy. Those are spec LTE cat2 speeds.. cat3 will be released with updates soon.. and bring 100MBs to handsets.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-UTRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can post more if you need..
> 
> 
> 
> As I said I've seen 60Mbps+ on some networks, especially Verizon which i think has the fastest 4G LTE network. Doesn't mean it's consistent.
Click to expand...

You never said anything of the sort. You actually accuse me of exaggerating.. And then turn around and agree. Nice one.Carry on then.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> sprint where they have true unlimited. this is one of the exact reason where people busts sprints balls on having a slow network compared to the others but not having a 2gb limit makes it worth it. truthfully all i need is 1.5mbps just so i can stay on the web.


My main problem with sprint , is it is hard to take advantage of unlimited data when it straight up does not work inside of any building I've worked in in the past 2 years.
(4 different buildings in different states and/or counties)


----------



## CrazyHeaven

In the past wimax worked fine for me in buildings. We don't have lte here. To me it is only a small lost. I rarely use my phones Internet. GPS starts up immediately, tune in radio works fine for debates and sports, Google search query return in about 10 seconds and this is all with really low crap speed of like 200kb. What I listed is what I do with my phone 90% of the time I'm out. If for whatever the reason I need the Internet for anything serious all I do is scan for an open wifi and at least where I live I can always find one. Wimax was nice because I didn't have to depend on wifi but I traded faster net speed for a better phone. I didn't believe the reps promise to have lte by the end of last year and sure enough we didn't get it with no plans of getting it anytime soon. Not going to complain because I expected that and still signed up for it. Did I mention that I really love this phone?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eikast

I recently replaced my iPhone 5 with the Note 2 and I approve of this message.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GarTheConquer

I got one 3 days ago and I also love this phone.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## httuner

I want one of these phones but I just can't get myself to like how it feels so cheaply made in my hands, I really wish it had an aluminum backing to make it feel like a quality phone (not that it isn't already) The plastic feel just seems so cheap to me but this is coming from someone whose been using iPhones for a while and I'm just so use to the quality feel the iphones give.

My buddy got one of these Note 2 the other day and I love the screen and the ability to customize all aspects of it. Especially the crazy battery life!

I want to get one and put a nice case on it so the phone won't feel so cheap to me haha, got a question though. Is anyone here grandfathered into AT&T's unlimited data plan for the iphones, if I switch to the Note 2 will I lose my unlimited data plan?


----------



## remz1337

well i just threw my lumia 920 and my SGN2 against the wall... looks like the SGN2 is unusable, and i'm still following the path of destruction the nokia left.... still to be found... i hope it didn't destroy any planet! xD

no but really, i wasn't able to fit the SGN2 in some of my pocket and when it would fit it wasn't confortable at all. however, it is a nice tablet


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> sprint where they have true unlimited. this is one of the exact reason where people busts sprints balls on having a slow network compared to the others but not having a 2gb limit makes it worth it. truthfully all i need is 1.5mbps just so i can stay on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> My main problem with sprint , is it is hard to take advantage of unlimited data when it straight up does not work inside of any building I've worked in in the past 2 years.
> (4 different buildings in different states and/or counties)
Click to expand...

Thats weird because I work in the worst place for phones, a big steel building with no windows and I get full bars when people on other networks dont have any

Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhardy1185

I just ordered a GN2 last week, should be here Wednesday if I am lucky (going out of town Wednesday night). I'm wondering now if I will ever pick my tablet up again







Main use for the tablet is to play a few games here and there, browse the internet, and watch movies. I have the Transformer Infinity w/ dock if you are wondering. One of the things I hate most about tablets is the inability to "multi-task" . I am really looking forward to being able to have two things opened up at once with this phone. From all the comments in this thread and the multiple reviews/forums I have been reading for the past two weeks, I truly can't wait for this phone!

Now the big question is, immediately root and flash rom or play with it for a week on stock?? Thoughts?


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Thats weird because I work in the worst place for phones, a big steel building with no windows and I get full bars when people on other networks dont have any
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


I believe you , I was just giving my experience in 6 years with sprint compared to my times with at and t amd tmobile. I love sprints price points and business plan, I just lose service everywhere I actually want it sadly.


----------



## Ponycar

Anybody try this phone with NFC charging? I'm curious how it works with a case covering the back.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> I just ordered a GN2 last week, should be here Wednesday if I am lucky (going out of town Wednesday night). I'm wondering now if I will ever pick my tablet up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main use for the tablet is to play a few games here and there, browse the internet, and watch movies. I have the Transformer Infinity w/ dock if you are wondering. One of the things I hate most about tablets is the inability to "multi-task" . I am really looking forward to being able to have two things opened up at once with this phone. From all the comments in this thread and the multiple reviews/forums I have been reading for the past two weeks, I truly can't wait for this phone!
> 
> Now the big question is, immediately root and flash rom or play with it for a week on stock?? Thoughts?


Well the SGN2 is a big smartphone which makes tablets redundant. Soon 6.3" smartphones will be released with more screen on the bezel.

You should try getting used to it first. The stock UI by Samsung is very stable and smooth.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I believe you , I was just giving my experience in 6 years with sprint compared to my times with at and t amd tmobile. I love sprints price points and business plan, I just lose service everywhere I actually want it sadly.


on my old phone (HTC evo 4g) signal seemed to be worse then they are on the SGN2. i don't know if its the ROM having different ways of showing the signal strength or the antenna is actually better. i agree their network can be a little flaky and i would put that could be due to that they use a bunch of "3rd party" towers so they don't have full control of them.


----------



## theonedub

Everything on the SGN2 is perfect except the screen. I was in the store ready to buy the Note 2 a couple months ago, but using it side by side with my Note I just couldn't get past their decision to go with the 16:9 screen on this new version. The 16:10 configuration of the Note is more conducive to its 'Tablet' like functionality, with the screen they have now and the design cues the phone really feels and looks like an oversized GS3 instead of a unique device like the OG Note. So for now I stick with my slab Note and hope the next revision is more attractive to me.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Everything on the SGN2 is perfect except the screen. I was in the store ready to buy the Note 2 a couple months ago, but using it side by side with my Note I just couldn't get past their decision to go with the 16:9 screen on this new version. The 16:10 configuration of the Note is more conducive to its 'Tablet' like functionality, with the screen they have now and the design cues the phone really feels and looks like an oversized GS3 instead of a unique device like the OG Note. So for now I stick with my slab Note and hope the next revision is more attractive to me.


I prefer the SGN2's slimmer screen compared to the SGN1's fatter screen.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I also like the screen on the gn2. Being 16:9 also means videos play at the maximum size. Being a little slimmer and taller makes it fit much better in my hand

Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I believe you , I was just giving my experience in 6 years with sprint compared to my times with at and t amd tmobile. I love sprints price points and business plan, I just lose service everywhere I actually want it sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> on my old phone (HTC evo 4g) signal seemed to be worse then they are on the SGN2. i don't know if its the ROM having different ways of showing the signal strength or the antenna is actually better. i agree their network can be a little flaky and i would put that could be due to that they use a bunch of "3rd party" towers so they don't have full control of them.
Click to expand...

signal strength has a lot to do with the modem flashed on your phone.. as well as the build.prop settings in the ROM that identify the phone to the towers..

ie- just changing hsdpa to 24 from the stock value of 10 increased 3G data substantially and lowered battery consumption with cell stand-by.. as the phone will now camp on 3G if im not using data [previously the phone would default to any available 4G signal regardless of 3G dominance]

**You can also try upgrading to the LK8 or newer modem.. the newest release is rumored to open LTE features for later activation with Tmo's launch toward the end of this year [or sooner if your in an LTE test market for Tmo].


----------



## wierdo124

Cleaned. The Note 2 is a PHONE. Not a tablet. Trolling stops!


----------



## Legonut

I absolutely love my new Note 2.
One thing that makes it infinitely better than my iPhone 4S:
NATIVE .MKV SUPPORT!!!!!


----------



## wierdo124

MX player makes it better yet. Haven't found anything it couldn't play.


----------



## Marin

Build of the phone could be better.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> I absolutely love my new Note 2.
> One thing that makes it infinitely better than my iPhone 4S:
> NATIVE .MKV SUPPORT!!!!!


Yeah native MKV is sexy. Best streaming ever.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I dont like the back..they are customs back cover for the note 2 ??


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I dont like the back..they are customs back cover for the note 2 ??


Yes.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> MX player makes it better yet. Haven't found anything it couldn't play.


MX player is awesome. It has great Subtitle support.


----------



## Koehler

The best thing about MX Player is that it's so dynamic.


----------



## wierdo124

I use MX exclusively on Android. And MPC-HC on Windows.


----------



## Ponycar

I tried the free version on my razr maxx and it works very well, chances are I'll end up with the paid version mx player.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I tried the free version on my razr maxx and it works very well, chances are I'll end up with the paid version mx player.


What's the difference between the free version and the paid version? Might buy that on my sister's SGN2 as well.


----------



## wierdo124

I think it's just ad free


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Well the SGN2 is a big smartphone which makes tablets redundant. Soon 6.3" smartphones will be released with more screen on the bezel.
> 
> You should try getting used to it first. The stock UI by Samsung is very stable and smooth.


Can you elaborate more on the 6.3" releases: Which phones will have such a screen size? The upcoming Galaxy iV?

I just messed up my phone, and found out I have a filler (broke a 3g, using a 3gs as a filler). How long do you think I would have to wait for a 6.3" to release and what should I be looking to pay if I am eligible for an upgrade and will add on two years towards my contract?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Well the SGN2 is a big smartphone which makes tablets redundant. Soon 6.3" smartphones will be released with more screen on the bezel.
> 
> You should try getting used to it first. The stock UI by Samsung is very stable and smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate more on the 6.3" releases: Which phones will have such a screen size? The upcoming Galaxy iV?
> 
> I just messed up my phone, and found out I have a filler (broke a 3g, using a 3gs as a filler). How long do you think I would have to wait for a 6.3" to release and what should I be looking to pay if I am eligible for an upgrade and will add on two years towards my contract?
Click to expand...

The Note 3 it's supposedly gonna have a 6.3"display, maybe the end of the year. The gs4 will be a 4.99" possibly "flexible" display. Bottom line is anything bigger than the Note 2 size is wayyy to big. Unless they make a 6.3" screen with the Note 2 body by just totally removing the bezel almost entirely, there is room for that.

tapping from the Note II


----------



## theonedub

Following the current trend, the Note 3 will be revealed at IFA 2013 in September (every Note phone has been announced at the IFA).

People said 5.3" was too big, then they said 5.5" was too big- Samsung will only say its too big when sales numbers drop. Since they have been doing the exact opposite the larger they make the screen, I would not expect the sizes to stop.


----------



## xquisit

Very interesting, I am wondering if I should even bother waiting that long... $300 + the tax of the phone at MSRP is not cheap (for the note 2). If I could somehow wait it out and at least find out when the SG4 arrives.. I can make a decision.

Note II (since I doubt I can wait until Q3/Q4) vs SGIV


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Very interesting, I am wondering if I should even bother waiting that long... $300 + the tax of the phone at MSRP is not cheap (for the note 2). If I could somehow wait it out and at least find out when the SG4 arrives.. I can make a decision.
> 
> Note II (since I doubt I can wait until Q3/Q4) vs SGIV


If you need a phone now, get the Note 2.

If you can wait until April, get the SGS4. The SGS4 will be a huge improvement over the current SGS3. The SGS4 will have a 440PPI+ display (read my other topic) and also the first quad core Cortex-A15 CPU featured on a smartphone.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> If you need a phone now, get the Note 2.
> 
> If you can wait until April, get the SGS4. The SGS4 will be a huge improvement over the current SGS3. The SGS4 will have a 440PPI+ display (read my other topic) and also the first quad core Cortex-A15 CPU featured on a smartphone.


Already read it, but was wondering if it will even launch around April 15 or not... The waiting game, for me at least, starts now


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Note 1 and now Note 2 owner. Go Note, or go home.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Already read it, but was wondering if it will even launch around April 15 or not... The waiting game, for me at least, starts now


Well an April release is pretty much confirmed.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Well an April release is pretty much confirmed.


Any idea on how much it would cost to get one with an upgrade available (and if I was willing to extend my contract for two years)?


----------



## MacLeod

Dearly love my new Note 2. If you can deal with the size, I think it's the best out right now too.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## nyk20z3

Looks ******ed when people hold it to there ear for a phone call but other then that i like it.


----------



## MacLeod

It does look silly but it feels better. I like the feel of holding this phone than my Thunderbolt.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Any idea on how much it would cost to get one with an upgrade available (and if I was willing to extend my contract for two years)?


The rumor is that it's going to be slightly more expensive than the Galaxy S3 because of the high tech involved.

But who knows? Samsung may have a big improvement in their manufacturing efficiency meaning manufacturing prices may be kept low.

We'll see on March 22!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The rumor is that it's going to be slightly more expensive than the Galaxy S3 because of the high tech involved.
> 
> But who knows? Samsung may have a big improvement in their manufacturing efficiency meaning manufacturing prices may be kept low.
> 
> We'll see on March 22!


March 22, that's soon... why then? What's going on!?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> March 22, that's soon... why then? What's going on!?


The SGS4 will be announced on March 22 according to some reliable sources.


----------



## nyk20z3

These new phones comes out 2 quick lol.

It feels like the S3 just came out under a year ago and already its almost time for most to switch.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> These new phones comes out 2 quick lol.
> 
> It feels like the S3 just came out under a year ago and already its almost time for most to switch.


Yeah, that's why Android annoys the hell out of me. The phones refresh way too quickly and the companies/carriers withhold updates to force upgrades. Say what you will but the iPhones are awesome since you receive updates throughout the whole life until the next carrier upgrade hits (2 years) and easily beyond that. I had my iPhone 4 since launch and could have stuck with it since updates are stilling rolling out for it along with jailbreaks.

Anyways, back to Samsung. They better ditch Pentile with the GSIV like they did for the Note 2.


----------



## wierdo124

Then again, while you do get iOS updates faster, they're crippled for older versions.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Then again, while you do get iOS updates faster, they're crippled for older versions.


The only (major) thing as of recently was the omission of Siri otherwise they're not crippled.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah I typed that thinking there's something else, and I still think there is, but i can't place what it is.

Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Yeah, that's why Android annoys the hell out of me. The phones refresh way too quickly and the companies/carriers withhold updates to force upgrades. Say what you will but the iPhones are awesome since you receive updates throughout the whole life until the next carrier upgrade hits (2 years) and easily beyond that. I had my iPhone 4 since launch and could have stuck with it since updates are stilling rolling out for it along with jailbreaks.
> 
> Anyways, back to Samsung. They better ditch Pentile with the GSIV like they did for the Note 2.


The iPhone 5 launches every year. Same goes for the Samsung Galaxy Series. Except different launch times for the Galaxy S and the Galaxy Notes.

Basically identical except that Samsung has 2 main smartphone product lines.


----------



## nyk20z3

I will still stand by iOS being the smoothest OS but the Note 3 may be my next phone.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I will still stand by iOS being the smoothest OS but the Note 3 may be my next phone.


I would say that iOS and Android are similar in terms of smoothness.

The Galaxy Note 2 is arguably as smooth as the iPhone 5 and offers more advanced features.


----------



## |2A|N

I'm upgrading to the Note 2 April 7th. I was going to hold out until the GS4 was released but really want the extra screen real estate and battery power. Already ordered my Otterbox for it to.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yea! A dedicated Note 2 thread! Can't wait to go back and quote/comment on every single reply!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|2A|N*
> 
> I'm upgrading to the Note 2 April 7th. I was going to hold out until the GS4 was released but really want the extra screen real estate and battery power. Already ordered my Otterbox for it to.


I went for the commuter. It's still a bit large and bulky, but the peace of mind it brings AFTER SEEING SOMEONE'S SHATTERED NOTE 2 SCREEN IS PRICELESS. As someone who foolishly "drop tested" an S3 w/ the flip cover only to have the flip cover fly open thus shattering the screen...well, I'll learn to deal with this.









PS. Amazon has some great screen protectors for cheap. Search for ismooth galaxy note II HD ultra...Oh heck, here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-Screen-Protector/dp/B00AGABISW

Edit: Ok, after seeing all the "I get 2 days of battery life on my N2!" posts, I've come to the conclusion that:

a. None of you are manly men like me.
b. I have a problem and need a phablets anonymous support group.

...because I can burn through 2 stock 3100mah batteries in a day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Wow that case looks so chunky.
> 
> Should have gotten one of the TPU cases:


Great case for minor drops, but risk of cracking screen is high due to no lip. Otterbox commuter user here. After seeing a cracked Note 2 screen while standing in line @ Wendys...yeah, not worth the risk IMO!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> its not that bad. i wanted a little more thickness and it provides a good size lip around the screen so its not laying on it when face down.


Winner! It feels MUCH more like a hi end device w/ the Otterbox on. It's a hasbro toy naked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I will still stand by iOS being the smoothest OS but the Note 3 may be my next phone.


That's because iOS is smoother. If I had to guess, it's a java thing as iOS is C AFAIK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I would say that iOS and Android are similar in terms of smoothness.
> 
> The Galaxy Note 2 is arguably as smooth as the iPhone 5 and offers more advanced features.


They couldn't be further apart. GN2 is nowhere near the iPhone 5 in this regard according to a good friend. I've only demoed the iPhone 5, but in that short time, it's pretty obvious which one is smoother. I blame touchwiz!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yea! A dedicated Note 2 thread! Can't wait to go back and quote/comment on every single reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the commuter. It's still a bit large and bulky, but the peace of mind it brings AFTER SEEING SOMEONE'S SHATTERED NOTE 2 SCREEN IS PRICELESS. As someone who foolishly "drop tested" an S3 w/ the flip cover only to have the flip cover fly open thus shattering the screen...well, I'll learn to deal with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Amazon has some great screen protectors for cheap. Search for ismooth galaxy note II HD ultra...Oh heck, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-Screen-Protector/dp/B00AGABISW
> 
> Edit: Ok, after seeing all the "I get 2 days of battery life on my N2!" posts, I've come to the conclusion that:
> 
> a. None of you are manly men like me.
> b. I have a problem and need a phablets anonymous support group.
> 
> ...because I can burn through 2 stock 3100mah batteries in a day.
> Great case for minor drops, but risk of cracking screen is high due to no lip. Otterbox commuter user here. After seeing a cracked Note 2 screen while standing in line @ Wendys...yeah, not worth the risk IMO!
> Winner! It feels MUCH more like a hi end device w/ the Otterbox on. It's a hasbro toy naked.
> That's because iOS is smoother. If I had to guess, it's a java thing as iOS is C AFAIK.
> They couldn't be further apart. GN2 is nowhere near the iPhone 5 in this regard according to a good friend. I've only demoed the iPhone 5, but in that short time, it's pretty obvious which one is smoother. I blame touchwiz!


The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is just as smooth or smoother than the iPhone 5.

Also the iPhone 5 has the doomed Apple maps.


----------



## Jodiuh

You don't have to sell the Note 2 to me, I own one. I can't afford iOS Apps and I'm far too invested in the Android OS.

irssi connectbot costs $0. During my brief time with the iPhone 4S I spent nearly $30 lioking for something similar...never found it.


----------



## wierdo124

Touchwiz slows android down massively. Whenever I put aosp on my S3 my mind is blown by the smoothness


----------



## Jodiuh

Smartphone speedtest.net app runs on WiFi!

My router was constantly kicking my Note 2 to 1 Mbps link speeds 5 feet from a Netgear WNR3500L v1. I stuffed Tomato on there, played w/ transmit power, used the "scan" option to find no one on channels 2, 3, or 4 (I picked 3). I'm now seeing stable 39 Mbps link speeds from 25 feet away! Here's the new speedtest.net app results:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/jodiuh/111%20phone%20camera%20pics/Screenshot_2013-03-30-15-32-41.png

I'm sure most of you have 1337 routers, maybe even 5 Ghz band capable, but here's the youtube I used to do it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTZiHMyCr6Y

Keep in mind I'm in an apt w/ 20 AP's fighting for attention!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Touchwiz slows android down massively. Whenever I put aosp on my S3 my mind is blown by the smoothness


It doesn't slow down my note 2, maybe it's the quad core in the note that touchwiz needs to be smooth.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Jodiuh

S3 was slow @ stock. CM10 was faster. I've used the Note 2 stock, CM10, and cleanrom. Cleanrom is by far the fastest and the most stable.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I went for the commuter. It's still a bit large and bulky, but the peace of mind it brings AFTER SEEING SOMEONE'S SHATTERED NOTE 2 SCREEN IS PRICELESS. As someone who foolishly "drop tested" an S3 w/ the flip cover only to have the flip cover fly open thus shattering the screen...well, I'll learn to deal with this.


I tried the Commuter in store but wasn't a big fan. I really didn't like the Defender, I thought the screen protector was awful, and the build quality didn't feel that great.

I went with a UAG case for my Note 2. The UAG goes into the pocket much better for me than other cases that have rubbery textures.

A user on XDA reviewed it and posted a bunch of photos:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149854


----------



## Jodiuh

They both look to have hard plastic on the back. IMO, the UAG looks gaudier. What specifically did u like better than commuter?

The defender is for Navy Seals and my sister.


----------



## Wattser93

I didn't like the Commuter's volume rocker. It felt mushy, while the UAG feels better than with no case at all. The UAG isn't for everybody with its aggressive looks.

I'm not a fan of rubber on cases anymore. It seems like the rubber starts to stretch and break 6 months into the case's life. My last Defender was for an iPhone 4, and it lasted about 2 months before it started stretching, and 1 year into owning it, all of the protective flaps had torn off from use. That's unacceptable for a "premium" case IMO.


----------



## Legonut

I LOVE MY NOTE II

The best part is that we are allowed to use tablets but not phones in study periods, So I can get away with it








Oh and native MKV, that giant screen and a wonderful battery life. Coming from an iPhone 4S it has been eye-opening.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Touchwiz slows android down massively. Whenever I put aosp on my S3 my mind is blown by the smoothness
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't slow down my note 2, maybe it's the quad core in the note that touchwiz needs to be smooth.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
Click to expand...

Not slow enough to be noticeable. I've played with the Note 2, it's similar. I bet if you put CM on it you'd still be amazed. It's not slow to the point of you even noticing, but AOSP just goes and is snappy and has NO lag.

Except on my Nexus 7. Screw Tegra 3.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Touchwiz slows android down massively. Whenever I put aosp on my S3 my mind is blown by the smoothness
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't slow down my note 2, maybe it's the quad core in the note that touchwiz needs to be smooth.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not slow enough to be noticeable. I've played with the Note 2, it's similar. I bet if you put CM on it you'd still be amazed. It's not slow to the point of you even noticing, but AOSP just goes and is snappy and has NO lag.
> 
> Except on my Nexus 7. Screw Tegra 3.
Click to expand...

I do run cm 10.1 on my note 2 along with jelly beans rom, both are the same as far as lag. Performance goes to jelly beans rom as far as benches go, with the note 2 a tw based rom is the way to go BC battery is far superior. I run both BC I came from the galaxy nexus and I love stock android, but I mostly use jb rom for the battery and spen/Samsung features.

I've used all stock android based roms/kernel combos and not one give the battery that stock tw and jb roms get. Since it has a big battery I still get amazing bat life with stock android but I can go 2 days with 8hrs screen on time before I need a charge when on tw rom.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

You can't just play with a note 2 and say it lags with tw, own one and use it everyday with multiple Roms like me then you'll see. The phone is butter on stock or tw.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## CL3P20

Im running jediX12 and getting over 27hrs on full battery, with 1.8ghz OC...

*thats a full TW rom, and kernel... Antutu score is over 19k and Quadrant is ~8k... definitely not slow...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I didn't like the Commuter's volume rocker. It felt mushy, while the UAG feels better than with no case at all. The UAG isn't for everybody with its aggressive looks.


Ok, I see that. There's def some mush there. My phone's back cover doesn't fully close tho and that doesn't seem to bother me. I think I'm becoming less "fanatical" about the quirks of gadgest...a VERY good thing.









...or I'm getting old and lazy.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> It doesn't slow down my note 2, maybe it's the quad core in the note that touchwiz needs to be smooth.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


I would say the factory overclock on the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 gives it an edge over the Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## |2A|N

I'm not to worried about the bulk from the case since I work in construction and need as much protection as possible since I need to have my phone available at all times during the day for work purposes. I wanted the note 2 because of the battery life for sure and I already have a Droid Razr and don't want to upgrade to the maxx just for more battery life. I just need Sunday to get here already so I can upgrade


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|2A|N*
> 
> I'm not to worried about the bulk from the case...


The Otterbox Commuter actually "rounds" out the flat, sometimes painful edges of the Note 2. I'm still not 100% OK w/ the doubling of size and additional weight, but I practice making fake phone calls to work out my hand/wrist/arm.


----------



## dieselfish

Yes i totally agree... the Galaxy Note 2 is the best smartphone of 2013!

I made the switch in Feb from iOS to android and i tested both Galaxy S3 and the Galaxy Note 2, and in my opinon the Note 2 wins.

I heard about the S4 upcoming release but even though the new technology that was being released did sound cool, it didnt turn me off the Note 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I went with a UAG case for my Note 2. The UAG goes into the pocket much better for me than other cases that have rubbery textures.


I have been using the genuine Samsung cover for mine up to date, but since I read your post with this UAG product, I just ordered mine.

Man do they look sweet! =)


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm glad you did! I had a flip cover on my S3, dropped it, watched the cover FLY open...and bam, smashed screen that no longer displayed.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieselfish*
> 
> Yes i totally agree... the Galaxy Note 2 is the best smartphone of 2013!
> 
> I made the switch in Feb from iOS to android and i tested both Galaxy S3 and the Galaxy Note 2, and in my opinon the Note 2 wins.
> 
> I heard about the S4 upcoming release but even though the new technology that was being released did sound cool, it didnt turn me off the Note 2.
> I have been using the genuine Samsung cover for mine up to date, but since I read your post with this UAG product, I just ordered mine.
> 
> Man do they look sweet! =)


Well the SGS4 is more compact so it appeals to more people.

The SGN2 is for people who want a phone with more screen real estate and functionality.


----------



## Infinite Jest

My biggest beef with the Note II is its size. I'm all for 'bigger is better' (I currently have a DNA), but the Note is just outside of my range of ideal portability.


----------



## HiCZoK

I jsut got it week ago (titanium grey) and it is awesome. best smartphone I ever had/seen.
It is impossible now to use anything smaller ! My prev phone, desire z looks like a toy now. my gf samsung wave1 is like terribly small :lol:
Anyway, I think I wont be able to get smaller phone anymore. It is all just small !

Bought 32gb kingston class 10 sd card for it and samsung protective cover +.

Should I get uag ?

edit: And I need games, apps, live wallpapers recommendations. Cool stuff


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> My biggest beef with the Note II is its size. I'm all for 'bigger is better' (I currently have a DNA), but the Note is just outside of my range of ideal portability.


It's def a beast and even bigger w/ the Otterbox Commuter on there. But I did compare the screen width to the DNA and that was a deal breaker for me. Along w/ the non removable battery. Too bad cause that screen BLOWS the Note 2 away...like, by A LOT!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I jsut got it week ago (titanium grey) and it is awesome. best smartphone I ever had/seen.
> It is impossible now to use anything smaller ! My prev phone, desire z looks like a toy now. my gf samsung wave1 is like terribly small :lol:
> Anyway, I think I wont be able to get smaller phone anymore. It is all just small !
> 
> Bought 32gb kingston class 10 sd card for it and samsung protective cover +.
> 
> Should I get uag ?
> 
> edit: And I need games, apps, live wallpapers recommendations. Cool stuff


HAHA! Love your enthusiasm. I helped a client w/ her iPhone 5 yesterday and I honestly thought it had to be a 4...it's just SOOOO TINY!! But it did have the lightning port. How anyone reads on that little bitty screen...I have NO IDEA!! I will say that despite the smaller screen, typing on the i5 is on a whole nother level compared to the Note 2. I use smart keyboard pro and it's as good as it gets IMO, but PALES in comparison to the accuracy of the i5.

I'm only on a 16 GB and it's pushin' it. Glad you got the extra space!

Lots of folks including a local friend of mine prefer the UAG case. IMO, it looks gaudy and the corners are not flush. I much prefer the Otterbox Commuter. It looks great on a titty gray N2.

Fav Live Wallpaper:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mjp.android.wallpaper.plasma.plus

Fav news app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=flipboard.app

Fav podcast app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.shiftyjelly.pocketcasts

Fav RSS app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.shiftyjelly.pocketcasts

Fav Tasks app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.teamtasks.tasks.paid

Fav home launcher:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher.prime&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLnRlc2xhY29pbHN3LmxhdW5jaGVyLnByaW1lIl0.

That should get you started. When you get sick of the crap slow lag and touchwiz, let me know and I'll direct you to rooting/unlocking the bootloader/romming.


----------



## HiCZoK

thanks for the apps recommendations (YOu linked podcast app twice but it doesnt matter. I dont use rss, but podcast app is welcome







)

I am not sure if I want to root. Proboably no or not yet. I had my desire z rooted but never actually used it's benefits. I am just a persone who likes the stuff vanilla way (tho the bloat is kinda annoying) and I like the stock camera app with slow motion recording and overall touchwiz is nicely implemented with functions of N2, I think. No slowdowns and everything is as customizable as I would like, so I dont feel need to root as of now.

And, because the phone was hilariously expensive (like 1,5 of my salary







- totally worth it) I think I prefer to keep warranty going, as rooting voids the warranty right ?

edit: btw, I will snatch one more question in here. Does commuter and uag cases have little holes for stereo recording on top and bottom as original spc+ have ?


----------



## dieselfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Well the SGS4 is more compact so it appeals to more people.
> 
> The SGN2 is for people who want a phone with more screen real estate and functionality.


yeah I understand your point but when I am talking about my personal opinion I dont put much thought into how other people think.


----------



## paras

Iam
just loving my note 2.Though i have 4s i rarely use it.Really note 2 is a complete phone in all aspects imho.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> ...YOu linked podcast app twice but it doesnt matter. I dont use rss, but podcast app is welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I am not sure if I want to root. Proboably no or not yet. I had my desire z rooted but never actually used it's benefits. I am just a persone who likes the stuff vanilla way (tho the bloat is kinda annoying) and I like the stock camera app with slow motion recording and overall touchwiz is nicely implemented with functions of N2, I think. No slowdowns and everything is as customizable as I would like, so I dont feel need to root as of now.
> 
> And, because the phone was hilariously expensive (like 1,5 of my salary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - totally worth it) I think I prefer to keep warranty going, as rooting voids the warranty right ?
> 
> edit: btw, I will snatch one more question in here. Does commuter and uag cases have little holes for stereo recording on top and bottom as original spc+ have ?


Whoops...here ya go:

RSS:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devhd.feedly&hl=en

Feedly makes RSS fun...and QUICK. If you ever decide to check it out.

I root to have adblock plus, root explorer (file manager), widgetlocker works better, titanium backup works better, etc. I rom because the phone gets even faster and cleaner, whilst still keeping the things I like about touchwiz/s-whatever like S-calendar, S-note, S-voice, etc. But if it doesn't bother you, then stick w/ stock. You can always flash back and use triangle away to return to stock for warranty. As for the stereo holes, AFAIK, the Note 2 has 1 mic and 1 speaker...I could be wrong though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> Really note 2 is a complete phone in all aspects imho.


I'll bit:

1. Screen res @ 720P, could be 1080P.
2. PPI is 200 something, could be 400 something.
3. RGB pixel layout is still subpar.
4. Home button could be soft touch.
5. All 3 buttons should work w/ the stylus.
6. Larger screen, smaller bezel.
7. Could be available in black.
8. Could have stereo speakers.
9. Could have better low light camera quality.
10. Could do my laundry.


----------



## dieselfish

on a side note...

Samsung is about to release the Galaxy Mega

http://mashable.com/2013/04/11/samsung-galaxy-mega/


----------



## HiCZoK

6.3 sounds a bit too big. As 5.5 was for first 5minutes. Now it is normal and everything else is small


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieselfish*
> 
> on a side note...
> 
> Samsung is about to release the Galaxy Mega
> 
> http://mashable.com/2013/04/11/samsung-galaxy-mega/


Other than size it's totally inferior to the note 2, specs are horrible.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dieselfish*
> 
> on a side note...
> 
> Samsung is about to release the Galaxy Mega
> 
> http://mashable.com/2013/04/11/samsung-galaxy-mega/
> 
> 
> 
> Other than size it's totally inferior to the note 2, specs are horrible.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't understand this @ all. Are they super dual cores that perform better than the snapdragon 600 or exynos quad?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dieselfish*
> 
> on a side note...
> 
> Samsung is about to release the Galaxy Mega
> 
> http://mashable.com/2013/04/11/samsung-galaxy-mega/
> 
> 
> 
> Other than size it's totally inferior to the note 2, specs are horrible.
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't understand this @ all. Are they super dual cores that perform better than the snapdragon 600 or exynos quad?
Click to expand...

Not even close, these are mid range phone with low specs targeted for people that want large phones with a not so large price tag.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

All these phones are doing is confusing people, I've seen nothing but people saying they're gonna drop the note 2 and move to these larger phones.

These are not high end phones BC they're bigger.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Jodiuh

See...now that just doesn't make any sense to me. Save $100 and get a crappy phone for 2 years?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieselfish*
> 
> on a side note...
> 
> Samsung is about to release the Galaxy Mega
> 
> http://mashable.com/2013/04/11/samsung-galaxy-mega/


If it's only slightly bigger than the SGN2, I can see people buying it.

I know some people who would have liked the SGN2 slightly bigger.

And a dual core Cortex-A15 sounds excellent for a mid-range smartphone.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I went with the DNA over the note largely because I'm no a fan with Samsung's S3/Note 2 OLED technology. The S4 seems to be an improvement, but LCDs seem a bit more polished at this point (though I'm sure OLED is the wave of the future).


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I went with the DNA over the note largely because I'm no a fan with Samsung's S3/Note 2 OLED technology. The S4 seems to be an improvement, but LCDs seem a bit more polished at this point (though I'm sure OLED is the wave of the future).


While nowhere near as sharp due to using a non regular RGB pattern, only 720P, and roughly 1/2 the PPI, the Note 2's screen is DEF A STEP UP from the S3's pentile matrix.

I would have preferred the DNA or HTC's One X+ display, but the non removable battery's a deal breaker for me.

Ninjedit: Also, both screens are far too narrow for me.


----------



## Koehler

The new Super AMOLED screen of the SGS4 is superior to all other screens on the market.

Brightness past 400 lux is actually counter-productive for viewing. After 400 lux, it's the contrast and color saturation that is the most significant and determines whether you will enjoy the screen or not.

Whenever I use my phone, I want to look at black blacks, not grey-ish blacks. Only Super AMOLED technology offers deep blacks. LCD screens do not offer deep blacks.

It may be true that LCD screens may display truer whites, however deeper blacks are much more noticeable and important for visual satisfaction. Furthermore, saturated colors offer the most satisfying visual experience and catches everyone's attention. Some LCD screens (especially TFT) have washed out colors which are extremely poor and is boring to look at.

And yes AMOLED or OLED is the screen technology of the future. That's why most display companies (Samsung, LG Display, AU Optronics and Japan Display) are investing heavily into OLED technology. Samsung is the biggest investor to OLED technology and it really shows with the new SGS4's Super AMOLED screen. The SGS4's new Super AMOLED screen is 1.5X brighter than the SGS3's screen while offering higher PPI (441 PPI vs 306 PPI) and also higher white luminance levels.


----------



## ntuason

My contact ends November of this year do you guys think I should get the s4 or note 3?


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*
> 
> My contact ends November of this year do you guys think I should get the s4 or note 3?


Note 3 isn't even out yet...

It's rumoured there will be a 5.9" and 6.3 versions of the note 2 successor.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksideleader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*
> 
> My contact ends November of this year do you guys think I should get the s4 or note 3?
> 
> 
> 
> Note 3 isn't even out yet...
> 
> It's rumoured there will be a 5.9" and 6.3 versions of the note 2 successor.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing it will be out before November? (Hopefully). Damn, 5.9?! 5.5" was my limit S4 it is then, thanks.


----------



## sWaY20

If the note 3 is bigger, it will have the same size body as the note 2, just the screen will get bigger as they did with the gs3 to gs4. This is the rumor but it makes since considering they already did it to the gs4.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/04/15/samsung-could-move-away-from-plastic-hardware-with-galaxy-note-3/

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The new Super AMOLED screen of the SGS4 is superior to all other screens on the market.


Link.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The new Super AMOLED screen of the SGS4 is superior to all other screens on the market.
> 
> Brightness past 400 lux is actually counter-productive for viewing. After 400 lux, it's the contrast and color saturation that is the most significant and determines whether you will enjoy the screen or not.
> 
> *Whenever I use my phone, I want to look at black blacks, not grey-ish blacks. Only Super AMOLED technology offers deep blacks. LCD screens do not offer deep blacks.*
> 
> It may be true that LCD screens may display truer whites, however deeper blacks are much more noticeable and important for visual satisfaction. Furthermore, saturated colors offer the most satisfying visual experience and catches everyone's attention. Some LCD screens (especially TFT) have washed out colors which are extremely poor and is boring to look at.
> 
> And yes AMOLED or OLED is the screen technology of the future. That's why most display companies (Samsung, LG Display, AU Optronics and Japan Display) are investing heavily into OLED technology. Samsung is the biggest investor to OLED technology and it really shows with the new SGS4's Super AMOLED screen. The SGS4's new Super AMOLED screen is 1.5X brighter than the SGS3's screen while offering higher PPI (441 PPI vs 306 PPI) and also higher white luminance levels.


i find that line kind of hilarious. myself i'm just trying to get in the phone market and i didnt think something like colors would be taken so serious. i use an iphone 3g and any phone after it i think i'd like.
i think you're getting carried away with specs lol. its just a phone.


----------



## tinmann

I thought about getting a Note II around Xmas but it was too big for practicality. The Galaxy S3 with it's 4.8" screen is big enough.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> I thought about getting a Note II around Xmas but it was too big for practicality. The Galaxy S3 with it's 4.8" screen is big enough.


the s3 is a very nice phone.

i do dj gigs and when i don't have some songs i let ppl connect their phones to my sound system. i've had hands on experience to pretty much every high end phone out there and the Note 2 for sure had the most wow factor. it was a pakistani or indian doctor who brought it to the dj booth. i didnt know whether it was the n2 or s3. i buy and sell them for now to get hands on experience. the iphone5 is a great phone. great build. then i got the s3 and that i think is even better than the i5. the s3 voice commands and gps just blows my mind. i love the s3 so much just browsing in the house i dont want to get rid of it.
im gonna get the n2 next and test it. that's why i'm in this thread. but first i have to get rid of the s3...


----------



## cgg123321

When the Note 1 came out I was the first to talk smack about it. Lo and behold I am now using one









In this day and age most people use their phones for games, movies, and web browsing more frequently than calling. It makes a lot of sense to have as much screen as you can get.

I love mine but it's not for everyone , if you can't really hold the phone it's not going to be much use for you.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> *When the Note 1 came out I was the first to talk smack about it. Lo and behold I am not using one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> In this day and age most people use their phones for games, movies, and web browsing more frequently than calling. It makes a lot of sense to have as much screen as you can get.
> 
> I love mine but it's not for everyone , if you can't really hold the phone it's not going to be much use for you.


ppl talk smack about things they don't have rofl. and fan boys really should never give opinions on things they've never owned for a long period of time.

i'm late in this phone stuff and phones are very convenient on what i do. they can get a little bit distracting. i hate seeing ppl constantly on their phones and now i'm getting like that rofl..

edit: what i don't get in the phone stuff is why sony's not a contender. i wouldn't expect too much of phones made in china or korea (samsung) and would think that sony would be up there with the best of them. looks like samsung partnering with google was a really good move and they'll knock off apple pretty soon if they haven't already.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> ...think you're getting carried away with specs lol. its just a phone.


Really? On a site dedicated to breaking warranties and a dedicated "rig builder" for a thorough signature...with...specs? However, the iPhone 3 is "just a phone," so I can see where you're coming from.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> In this day and age most people use their phones for games, movies, and web browsing more frequently than calling. It makes a lot of sense to have as much screen as you can get...if you can't really hold the phone, _*then you're not a manly man like us.*_


A bigger screen makes ALL THAT BETTER...MUCH BETTER than a skinny jeans iPhone 5. I hit 2500 minutes this month, but 90% of those were w/ a bluetooth headset. Problem solved.

_*fixed_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> edit: what i don't get in the phone stuff is why sony's not a contender.


AFAIK, Sony phones are not available on Verizon, T-Mobile, or Sprint. The Xperia line has a new model w/ specs here:

http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666540738#specifications

Looks PRETTY NICE!


----------



## Remix65

it's only first quater of 2013... sure the sg4 isnt better than the note2?


----------



## Jodiuh

Better screen, better processor? Note 3 will be better than SGS4.


----------



## Remix65

i have the note 2 now. had it about a month. it's alright. i think i liked the s3 better. i'm not sure. i just dont use it as much as the s3. i sold the s3. i wonder what the s4 is like...


----------



## Jodiuh

It took me more than a month to get completely comfortable with the size of the Note 2.

But yesterday, I had to run out for a bit and I left the stupid thing home...its sooop big, lol.

As much as I'd rather carry the S3/S4, I've been spoiled by the Note 2's screen size. I don't think I'd ever want a smaller screen.


----------



## sWaY20

I think I talked my gf into taking my note 2 and ima get a gs4, she wants no less battery life than her maxx, and this is the only phone to pull that off and then some. I love my phone and the battery life but I'm bored again and if she wants my phone I'll let her take it, plus I'm sick of white and that's what she wants.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> It took me more than a month to get completely comfortable with the size of the Note 2.
> 
> But yesterday, I had to run out for a bit and I left the stupid thing home...its sooop big, lol.
> 
> As much as I'd rather carry the S3/S4, I've been spoiled by the Note 2's screen size. I don't think I'd ever want a smaller screen.


i think i liked the s3 cause it had an extended battery and hardly needed charging. my note 2 is rooted and doesn't feel as snappy as the s3.
the note 2 screen is great. the s pen is nice too; makes me feel like i'm doing something very important...









i know by the time i was selling the s3 it did began to feel smaller. i remember when i first got the s3 it just felt so much better than the iphone. but i got the s3 thinking it was a note 2. first time i saw a note 2 it blew my mind away at how nice it was.

is samsung stlll producing the s3? or are they done with it and only making the s4?
samsung is assaulting the market with a whole bunch of phones i don't think apple can compete. it feels as if they're releasing a new phone every 2 months.


----------



## wierdo124

I'm sure they've stopped building S3s by now. Probably have all they'll ever need built and sitting in storage, just like apple.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> ...plus I'm sick of white and that's what she wants.


I had a white one for 2 weeks...HATED IT. It stuck out so bad in a black otter box. SO much happier w/ the titanium gray. Grats on getting a new phone. As much as I hate the big size of the Note 2 and the way it feels in my pocket, I know I could never go back to a sub 5.5" screen again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> ...my note 2 is rooted and doesn't feel as snappy as the s3...the s pen is nice too...


Something is VERY wrong then. My experience has been 100% the opposite. I'm using cleanrom ace BTW.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I'm sure they've stopped building S3s by now. Probably have all they'll ever need built and sitting in storage, just like apple.


when the 5 came out I thought I read somewhere that apple said all models but the 3 will still be in production...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Something is VERY wrong then. My experience has been 100% the opposite. I'm using cleanrom ace BTW.


I really dont know anything about rooting or any of that stuff. Infact I just realized the reasin I havent been ussing itit as much is cause I havdnt added all my emai accounts...

Tappin on the note 2 after tappin that a**..


----------



## Jodiuh

rofl

Here's the forum where u can read about cleanrom:

http://www.scottsroms.com/forumdisplay.php?131-Galaxy-Note-II-(AT-amp-T-Verizon-Rogers-Etc)


----------



## bobfig

im running macs rom 4.0 and never had a problem with it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> rofl
> 
> Here's the forum where u can read about cleanrom:
> 
> http://www.scottsroms.com/forumdisplay.php?131-Galaxy-Note-II-(AT-amp-T-Verizon-Rogers-Etc)


Does the latest cleanrom include S note? My friend recently got her note 2 on sprint, she's running a 4.2.2 rom from XDA but misses her samsung apps.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> rofl
> 
> Here's the forum where u can read about cleanrom:
> 
> http://www.scottsroms.com/forumdisplay.php?131-Galaxy-Note-II-(AT-amp-T-Verizon-Rogers-Etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Does the latest cleanrom include S note? My friend recently got her note 2 on sprint, she's running a 4.2.2 rom from XDA but misses her samsung apps.
Click to expand...

As long as you run a touchwiz based Rom like clean rom, or jelly beans rom you'll have all spen functionality, motion, etc...

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> As long as you run a touchwiz based Rom like clean rom, or jelly beans rom you'll have all spen functionality, motion, etc...
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Perfect, Thanks!


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, I love snote and scalendar. Although, a couple s-pen tricks from the engadget review don't function in cleanrom...or the version I have.


----------



## wierdo124

I thought everyone universally hated Samsung's Calendar.

Maybe it's different on the Notes. But on the S3 it's the worst thing imaginable. Perhaps worse than their corporate email client.

That email client is half the reason i'm on AOSP right now. Between that, and Touchwiz just generally being laggy and ugly compared to AOSP.


----------



## Remix65

question: is it possible to use sprint note 2 on t-mobile? any way to "flash" it?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> question: is it possible to use sprint note 2 on t-mobile? any way to "flash" it?


Not possible. Sprint uses CMDA while Tmob is GSM.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Not possible. Sprint uses CMDA while Tmob is GSM.


would you know whether t-moblie would take my sprint note 2 for a t-mobile note 2... some time of exchange program?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> would you know whether t-moblie would take my sprint note 2 for a t-mobile note 2... some time of exchange program?


They won't. What are they going to do with a phone that isn't compatible with their network? You know what you can do, post on your local craiglist with regards to a swap. I think that's more feasible at this point.


----------



## sWaY20

Actually I think they do, I traded in my Sprint evo 3d to Verizon when I bought my gnexus. Yes those are both cdma, but two different networks. My girl gave her att iPhone to Sprint when she went to Sprint the same time I did. It's been a few years but they used to, all they do is use it for parts or something. Verizon have me 120$ for my evo 3d, my gf got I think 250$ for her iPhone.

tappin from the N e x u s 4


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Actually I think they do, I traded in my Sprint evo 3d to Verizon when I bought my gnexus. Yes those are both cdma, but two different networks. My girl gave her att iPhone to Sprint when she went to Sprint the same time I did. It's been a few years but they used to, all they do is use it for parts or something. Verizon have me 120$ for my evo 3d, my gf got I think 250$ for her iPhone.
> 
> tappin from the N e x u s 4


i know some companies do some type of trade. not sure whether t-mobile would do it that's why i asked. t-mobile just barely got the iphone 5. i have a sprint iphone 5 and this sprint note 2. i want to switch to t-mobile for a job out of town. sprint has very poor service where i'll be working.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Actually I think they do, I traded in my Sprint evo 3d to Verizon when I bought my gnexus. Yes those are both cdma, but two different networks. My girl gave her att iPhone to Sprint when she went to Sprint the same time I did. It's been a few years but they used to, all they do is use it for parts or something. Verizon have me 120$ for my evo 3d, my gf got I think 250$ for her iPhone.
> 
> tappin from the N e x u s 4
> 
> 
> 
> i know some companies do some type of trade. not sure whether t-mobile would do it that's why i asked. t-mobile just barely got the iphone 5. i have a sprint iphone 5 and this sprint note 2. i want to switch to t-mobile for a job out of town. sprint has very poor service where i'll be working.
Click to expand...

Sprint has crap service everywhere, I hated Sprint and I live in a big city. I'd just go ask t mobile rep, I think they will. I just switched to t mobile from Verizon and the note 2 and im so happy I did.

tappin from the N e x u s 4


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Sprint has crap service everywhere, I hated Sprint and I live in a big city. I'd just go ask t mobile rep, I think they will. I just switched to t mobile from Verizon and the note 2 and im so happy I did.


Same here. Even in the middle of Raleigh, Sprint is terrible. If you have an alternative to using Sprint, then sprint to them ASAP.


----------



## Maian

Funny, I never had a problem with Sprint anywhere BESIDES my parents' house (on Roam pretty much exclusively). Even in high-rise buildings, on the ground floor I would receive perfect signal.

Now that I've gone to T-Mobile, their network is faster and more consistent, for sure, and they have a bit more coverage, but in many multi-story buildings (not even high-rise), I have trouble getting a signal fairly often.

The only complaint I had with Sprint was that it seemed their data network coverage was kinda spotty, like in the middle of the city, just random spots while driving, my data network would drop (momentarily, for about 500 feet or so). This was noticeable because of being a part-time delivery driver for a restaurant, I would use Google Maps. The voice network - no problems whatsoever at anytime.


----------



## sWaY20

When I had a full signal, which was barely ever, I only would get maybe a few hundred kbps down. I never used wimax bc it was horrible at best, unreliable, and slow. I like Sprint as a company and customer service is very good, but the network just isn't good and that's being nice.

tappin from the N e x u s 4


----------



## warakawa

Note 3 will apparently have 3GB ram.


----------



## benben84

Just jumped on the Note 2 as I switched over to Sprint from Verizon. I'm in a market area that Verizon cannot sell to so customer service is a loophole, I couldn't get good signal at all with my Nexus at my house but a block in any direction was fine both for 3G and LTE, and I jumped in on someone else's plan to ease expenses. Verizon is definitely superior in coverage though. Too bad I didn't find anyone to jump on my plan to divide the payment, oh well.

I couldn't wait it out for the Note 3 but I'm loving this Note 2, best phone I've ever used!


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Just jumped on the Note 2 as I switched over to Sprint from Verizon. I'm in a market area that Verizon cannot sell to so customer service is a loophole, I couldn't get good signal at all with my Nexus at my house but a block in any direction was fine both for 3G and LTE, and I jumped in on someone else's plan to ease expenses. Verizon is definitely superior in coverage though. Too bad I didn't find anyone to jump on my plan to divide the payment, oh well.
> 
> I couldn't wait it out for the Note 3 but I'm loving this Note 2, best phone I've ever used!


at&t, verizon, sprint are too expensive. i would've gotten a t-mobile ($50/month) note 2. sprint is going under. it's been going under since nextel boost acquired nextel and they acquired boost.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> at&t, verizon, sprint are too expensive. i would've gotten a t-mobile ($50/month) note 2. sprint is going under. it's been going under since nextel boost acquired nextel and they acquired boost.


Yeah except there is zero GSM service in my area, nothing... ATT only works on LTE now and T-Mobile isn't offered anywhere. Anything prepaid is terrible as it only goes of Sprint towers and sprint towers are not in abundance but using Sprint's service allows partner towers which prepaid does not. I'm in an area that nobody but US Cellular is excellent. Verizon was actually really good on all other phones except the ones i owned. There is a local phone company that controls all the towers in the area and blocks other companies from selling. Look up Wisconsin RSA #7 it is part of a CDMA Development group only and there is nothing but problems here. There was a takeover from Alltel by this local company and it so bad that there was a huge facebook page dedicated to hating the new company... Element Mobile. I'm moving from the area when my house sells, good riddance!

I'm paying $94/month for two smartphones on Sprint, sharing a plan of coarse.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Yeah except there is zero GSM service in my area, nothing... ATT only works on LTE now and T-Mobile isn't offered anywhere. Anything prepaid is terrible as it only goes of Sprint towers and sprint towers are not in abundance but using Sprint's service allows partner towers which prepaid does not. I'm in an area that nobody but US Cellular is excellent. Verizon was actually really good on all other phones except the ones i owned. There is a local phone company that controls all the towers in the area and blocks other companies from selling. Look up Wisconsin RSA #7 it is part of a CDMA Development group only and there is nothing but problems here. There was a takeover from Alltel by this local company and it so bad that there was a huge facebook page dedicated to hating the new company... Element Mobile. I'm moving from the area when my house sells, good riddance!
> 
> I'm paying $94/month for two smartphones on Sprint, sharing a plan of coarse.


$94 a month for 2 phones isnt bad at all. i have a gsm (airvoice) prepaid iphone 4 which picks up service pretty well in northern michigan area. of course no one up there knows about the service. my girls verizon is just as bad up there. if i were you i'd get a cheap at&t phone and try a gsm card in it and see how it works.
those gsm phones are nice alternatives for grandma and stuff lol. depends on the prepaid service that works in your area.
t-mobile works well too in rural michigan despite it being hardly marketed there. so just cause a service isn't talked about or marketed in an area doesn't mean it won't work flawlessly.

in my area sprint sucks. everyone on facebook complains about sprint. and there's plenty high end sprint phones for sale.


----------



## benben84

Only issue I've had so far with stock rom is that the notification menu toggles are missing the airplane mode toggle, it's rather upsetting but not a deal breaker. I'll be trying out custom roms shortly anyways.

Things I've changed:
-installed Nova Launcher, this is a must!
-setup 7 icons on the navigation menu
-setup 6 columns and 10 rows on the home screens
-changed icons from touchwiz to stock AOSP
-tossed all the bloat in a folder to see if I ever touch them, if not i will remove them when rooted.

EDIT:
Thought of another...I hate that they did not just use all touch buttons...why on earth do you include an s-pen for all navigation but not allow it to work on the menu/back buttons?!? Drive me nuts, I want all touch buttons like the Nexus had!


----------



## CL3P20

Running jedi x15 with latest kernel @ 1.92ghz, 1.35v: gpu @ 640mhz, 1.15v.. phone is beast! Just got new extended battery and really enjoying the extra usability.


----------



## pvt.joker

Still loving my Note II, and looking at getting the gs4 for the woman..

I tried to go back to a modded stock rom for my phone, but just couldn't do it for more than a couple days. Back on my unofficial nightly AOKP...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> Still loving my Note II, and looking at getting the gs4 for the woman..
> 
> I tried to go back to a modded stock rom for my phone, but just couldn't do it for more than a couple days. Back on my unofficial nightly AOKP...


I've been an avid user of AOKP since it started on my GNex, loved it right to the day i took this device. I'm pretty sure I'll be flashing AOKP to see how it works and if I will miss the s-pen stuff. Can you enlighten me on what is missing between the two?


----------



## pvt.joker

i never really used the s-pen, so nothing lost there in my use.. the only "major" difference is still battery life.. the modded stock roms are still a little better than I'm getting on AOKP (n.e.a.k kernel for the GSM variants is the only way to combat this, and makes a big difference) the only other thing that comes up occasionally in my usage, is if you call into a phone system and it asks you to enter more than 2-3 digits, it seems to get the numbers skewed.. pretty sure it's been a known issue for a good long time.. Everything else that i've come across works perfectly..


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> i never really used the s-pen, so nothing lost there in my use.. the only "major" difference is still battery life.. the modded stock roms are still a little better than I'm getting on AOKP (n.e.a.k kernel for the GSM variants is the only way to combat this, and makes a big difference) the only other thing that comes up occasionally in my usage, is if you call into a phone system and it asks you to enter more than 2-3 digits, it seems to get the numbers skewed.. pretty sure it's been a known issue for a good long time.. Everything else that i've come across works perfectly..


Cool thanks. I find myself constantly using the s-pen and a few features including the multi-windows so I might stick to stock since it's pretty much doing everything i need it too. The one thing I'll miss is the CM10 themes...


----------



## Remix65

you gotta use the s-pen. especially when someone pulls out the iphone 5.









and show them something on the screen scrolling down while barely touching the screen...


----------



## bobfig

well if your on sprint use the "MacksROM AllStar 3.5 ma7" o been running that for nearly last 5+ months and never had a problem. smooth as butter. its a cleaned up version of te stock rom so you dont loose too much but its good.


----------



## benben84

Yeah DL'ed MacksROM last night, took forever, must be throttled on the other end so i didnt get to flash it.

I was able to root and flash CWM last night but whenever I go to update CWM via Rom Manager is just sits at the downloading window at 0% and never moves. I didn't have time to play with it but I assume a manual flash to current will fix it. I hope to be running a new ROM tonight.

I only picked CWM because that is what I'm used to, does anyone use TWRP? If so, what manager are you using?


----------



## pvt.joker

twrp = 10x better than the current incarnation of CWM.. especially on the Note 2..
You can use goomanager to keep TWRP updated, and some roms (depends on dev) are available through goomanager as well.


----------



## bobfig

im on clockworks without a problem.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> im on clockworks without a problem.


wasn't saying CWM doesn't work, just that TWRP (for my usage anyway, constantly flashing nightly builds) is much easier.


----------



## benben84

During my lunchbreak I flashed TWRP and was able to remove my cwm backup as well as create a new twrp backup. The touch recovery is pretty neato and I like it so far. Time to find a good Sprint Rom....Thinking MacksROM for now and will probably try AOKP and see if I care that the stock stuff is missing.


----------

